# Cutting diet plan planned out for 4 weeks! GRADE AND JUDGE



## tyman502 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello everyone, 
Thinking summer is almost coming and beach season creeping up on us all i figured i better start to cut and look ripped for the girls and beach. Whats not better then a six pack and huge arms to go along with that tan haha. Well anyways here my current diet plan i have been on for two weeks, take into consideration that this is a four week plan and i have been to lazy to post this diet any earlier. 

Specs:
6ft tall
189 pds
Bench Max: 240
Squat: 360
(Dont know if those numbers mean anything, other then an indication of strenth. Didnt know if they would help so just throwing them in there).

Meal 1 (8 am)
1/2 cup of plain oatmeal with a tbsp of flax seed
1 apple

Meal 2 (10:30 am)
3 fried eggs over hard
1 Washington apple
16 oz of water

Meal 3 (12:30-1:00 pm)
2 scoops of GNC Pro Performance 100% Whey protein vanillia, 4 fresh strawberries

Meal 4 (4:00 pm)
1 eight ounce grilled chicken breast
1 cup of brocolli
1 cup of celery
1/2 cup of cottage cheese
glass of water

Workout at about 6 pm

Meal 5 (immeditely following the workout)
2 scoops of GNC Pro Performance 100% Whey protein vanilla mixed with 14 oz of water

Meal 6 (8 pm)
2 eight ounce grilled chicken breast(changes from day to day to 93% lean  beef, or fish)
1 apple
1 cup of green vegteables with light ranch (Celery, lettuce,brusslespouts,and calliflouwer is what i think the college cafteria has to offer for fibirious veggies.)

There is my day to day diet and have been following it pretty religisouly. I want some feedback positive or negative. What you guys think is important to me and i want to futher modify my plan to achieve whatever is possible.  I know drinking lots of water also helps with weight loss so i do consume lots of water in one day. 
Thanks again,
Tyler


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2007)

tyman502 said:


> Meal 1 (8 am)
> 1/2 cup of plain oatmeal with a tbsp of flax seed
> 1 apple
> *Where is the protein?*
> ...



Any idea of the macros/calories you are consuming?
What was your diet like leading up to this?


----------



## tyman502 (Feb 18, 2007)

Wondering if i should subsitute the protein shake at 12:30 and take it right away in the morning. And what should i do about the too much protein in those two mid day meals? I do know that the protein i take has 20g of protein per serving with 120 calories. Will look up everything else on monday. Thanks IainDaniel for some good input.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah a big problem i see is that in your 2 meals pre workout, and your PWO meal, you have no good carb sources.  you need carbs pre and post workout.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2007)

if that is your cutting diet, how many calories are in that diet?  What type of protein intake are you shooting for (grams/lb bw)?  How many calories were you eating previous to starting this, etc.....lots of questions need to be answered.


----------



## assassin (Feb 18, 2007)

www.fitday.com


----------

